

'Jaunty Jackalope' Ubuntu 9.04 springs into beta - seren6ipity
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10205896-92.html?part=rss

======
kirubakaran
Exciting Parts:

> Cloud computing (mimics AWS)

> Faster boot up (always yay)

> Easy mail servers (big hassle addressed)

~~~
bulanga
things I liked: (been using an alpha for a couple of weeks now)

* the new notification 'bubbles' in the top right hand corner look good

* coming out of hibernate/suspend mode reconnects me to my wifi connection (never seemed to work in the past)

~~~
kirubakaran
On Bubbles: It looks cool indeed. Here is a short demo:
[http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/j...](http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf)

It looks better than the infamous Windows bubble notification.

------
sant0sk1
I just installed the beta in a VM. Looks like they still haven't replaced the
hideous default theme (Human). If Ubuntu is going to go head-to-head with Snow
Leopard and Windows 7 it needs to be more appealing out of the box.

On a positive note, nice to see Ext4 available. I think the next release will
enable it by default.

~~~
hashbrown
While I am certain that Snow Leopard is going to look pretty sleek, I
personally find that Ubuntu looks a lot better than Windows Vista/7. I could
be biased because I am sick of Windows as an operating system. However, I
think font and color rendering and overall interface looks a lot better in
Ubuntu.

~~~
gnaritas
Ditto, I use both and I much prefer Ubuntu's look to Vista's.

------
nanexcool
Direct link for downloads:

<http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/>

------
tlrobinson
Eucalyptus seems like the most interesting piece of this. I'm looking forward
to playing with it.

------
wyclif
Do you have to wait 'til the release date to order the 9.04 CD/DVD?

------
erlanger
Has it really been that long? Seems like I was on Edgy Eft (6.10) yesterday.

And please look up and post the official link in the future:
<http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta>

